

Tacit knowledge: you don't know how much you know   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20627624.900-tacit-knowledge-you-dont-know-how-much-you-know.html

======
inerte
Until the machine(s) can learn without human help. Maybe they will learn our
tacit knowledge, or even stranger, develop tacit knowledge between itselves.

------
sbierwagen

      Just as I think there could never be a fully automated editor of my books, 
      I also think the limits to intelligent machines and automation will lie 
      in a much better understanding of tacit knowledge - and especially of 
      collective tacit knowledge.
    

Now hang on just a minute. Is he postulating that Strong AI is impossible,
here, in the very last paragraph of the column?

------
coderdude
>>I call this, cat-like, brain-and-body kind of tacit knowledge "somatic tacit
knowledge": it is knowledge stored in the muscles, nerve pathways, and
synaptic connections.

Knowledge "stored in the muscles" is probably more like procedural memory than
tacit knowledge.

